# One thing that Bugs me about Elections...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that really ticks me off about elections is how the media will report it. What I mean by this is that they will project a winner before even polls are closed in CA or Hawaii and Alaska. In a close race it could make a difference. I wish they were not allowed to show any results (unless local goverment...ie school boards, state elections, and State representatives) until all polls are closed. Because some people might not vote if they think that the person they were going to vote for has already lost. Because right now on MSN they have it set up so you can see minute by minute results. ALso with social media and things getting out ASAP this could become an issue.

Sorry I will get off my soap box.

So not matter what you see on the news.....get out and vote.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Lots of reports out there that the Obama campaign plans to announce they won early to discourage late voters.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

the professor said:


> Lots of reports out there that the Obama campaign plans to announce they won early to discourage late voters.


I heard that. So much for depending on the value of your policies as judged by your fellow citizens.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That does stink. They should have to folow the UCMJ. That way they can be held accountable. What is sad they can be cought red handed and nothing happens to them. You say untruths to a fed and you can get 5 years. They do the same and it is like it does not matter. Our founding fathers would be very unhappy.

No Chuck Norris on this one.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Polls close at 8:00 PM.Obama was not declared the winner until about 10:15 on CNN.All the polls were closed except Hawaii.Not sure if Alaska is on Pacific time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Polls close at 8:00 PM.Obama was not declared the winner until about 10:15 on CNN.All the polls were closed except Hawaii.Not sure if Alaska is on Pacific time.


Ken, Polls closed 10 pm central time on the west coast. do you think all the votes were reported and counted at 10:15 our time (central). Only a small percentage were counted (less than 20% in some cases) and they gave the state to someone.

Here is the thing
If you watached any of the coverage or looked online. They have the "updated" el. votes. With only small percentages in (15-30%) in they already declared people winning a state. Look at OHIO.....yes obama did end up winning in Ohio. But there was over 300,000 uncounted for votes and Obama's lead was 30,000. This was before the voting booths were closed in CA. They had the whole east coast mapped out before polls were closed in other states! See the problem!!! I understand percentages and what not. But don't declare winners in these states until all polls are closed. Wait until 10 pm central time or even later to start showing results. I mean in a close race it could make a difference. Also once the polls were closed in CA and 0% were reported MSN had Obama winning that state.....see the problem. Not all the votes are counted and they have a winner. That is what bugs me. With the media wanting to report things so fast. Just wait and let everything settle. Last election 2008 it was over by this time and those other states didn't matter. In a closer race it will. Just like Tom Brokka (sp?) stated, "Our voting system is broken and needs to be fixed."


----------

